# 1* is ridiculous



## BingoBadger (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm an Uber rider who was thinking of becoming a driver and surfed on into this forum. I would drive to pull in a little extra scratch on a part time basis. Then I started reading about the complaints against non tippers and I find it to be ridiculous. Which leads to my questions/comments;

1. UBER says we as riders don't have to tip so why should we? Why should this impact our rating? Since most of the drivers in Chicago don't know the city like the cab drivers should that impact their rating? Riding in a cab is often a premium service as all I have to do is say my address and the cabbie gets me home.

2. I thought the big draw to UBER was a cashless system. So how is a rider expected to tip? Many people no longer carry cash as its not necessary in day to day life. I would certainly tip if UBER said we had to and if it was electronic. If they don't I should not feel the urge to tip and you should not expect a tip and should not be rated on my tip.

3. If you are dissatisfied with the system why do you continue working for UBER? There are other options out there where you can make tips, both rideshare and traditional taxis. Most other rideshare services receive less passenger traffic due to the marketing UBER has done (which is good for drivers). Nobody is holding a gun to your head and the fact I read that many people compare it to slavery is a stretch.

4. Cabs are plentiful where I live and work and when I walk out my door a cab is there usually. This is a premium service. Why should I be expected to pay the same fares to ride in an UBER?

5. UBER drivers have less expenses overhead expenditures then cab drivers since cabbies pay vehicle rent which can be very expensive in some cities. These vehicles are inspected and held to a higher standard overall then UBER vehicles, giving a premium service.

6. I ride the UBER during surge times (to a 4x rate limit). I feel like this is 3.5 times more expensive then a cab. Isn't this like a tip?

7. I would never use UBER TAXI as that is a huge ripoff and inconvenient.

This is what I found on the UBER site;

Do I have to tip my driver?
Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services.

I want to play a little devils advocate and ask why I would be getting slammed for being a friendly rider who doesn't tip per policy.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Do what you want


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@BingoBadger welcome to the forum. All your answers are in this thread:
*Tipping from the Perspective of a Rider*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/tipping-from-the-perspective-of-a-rider.8311/


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

BingoBadger said:


> Riding in a cab is often a premium service


Well, it is now.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

*With your attitude*. 
You must really hate your job and/or your fellow workers must really dislike your *ass*.


----------



## BingoBadger (Jan 21, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> @BingoBadger welcome to the forum. All your answers are in this thread:
> *Tipping from the Perspective of a Rider*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tipping-from-the-perspective-of-a-rider.8311/


Thanks for this very interesting thread.

I know your fares in Chicago end up being about 10-15% lower then a cab. Took an UBER on NYE for $12 from Roosevelt and Michigan to Orleans and Chicago. Then a cab back later for $13.25 + $2.00 tip. I understand that Uber took $1.00 for the safe ride, .30 city tax, and 20% of the fare. The driver received $8.56 for a 8 minute ride...I'd say that is pretty good. Can a driver do 3 to 4 of those an hour? If so that's not a bad wage even after paying for gas/depreciation, etc.

The cabbie on the other had received $15.25 or $7.19 more. The cabbies are taking a lot more risk as they have to pay their cab fee upfront without a guaranteed income...so they should get a bit more. They also have to pay credit card fees and dispatch fees often. At times their credit machine is down and that puts them out. This never happens with UBER in my experience which also lowers the drivers risk.

If UBER wasn't stating we did not have to tip i'd definitely give 2.00 for the above ride as a tip but quite simply they are not and passengers should not feel obligated or expected to tip. When I go to Europe I'm not expected to tip and I don't. If it became customary or the establishment said I should I would. The problem is not the customer and I and others should not be punished by 1* ratings for not tipping.

Love my job, a lot more then a lot of the uber drivers seem to. Just wanted to pick up a little extra cheese by driving an uber.

If you don't like being tipped I suggest taking the risk and going with a cab but UBER is running most of them outta town.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

So after saying all this stuff in protest against uber drivers you want to become a uber driver? Tell me how you feel a month from now.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

If you're friendly, put the pin in the correct place and don't make me wait - automatic 5 stars. I never deduct stars for not tipping.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Drive for Lyft. Tips are in the app. I am a driver and I personally hated tipping when I was a rider, and I dislike the idea as a driver, except the way Lyft does it. I hate kissing up to passengers just to get a tip. I drive, you get in, get out. We done.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

BingoBadger said:


> I'm an Uber rider who was thinking of becoming a driver and surfed on into this forum. I would drive to pull in a little extra scratch on a part time basis. Then I started reading about the complaints against non tippers and I find it to be ridiculous. Which leads to my questions/comments;
> 
> 1. UBER says we as riders don't have to tip so why should we? Why should this impact our rating? Since most of the drivers in Chicago don't know the city like the cab drivers should that impact their rating? Riding in a cab is often a premium service as all I have to do is say my address and the cabbie gets me home.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said except for the part that you want to join the uber x platform. I think that is silly but who am I to judge?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

BingoBadger said:


> If UBER wasn't stating we did not have to tip i'd definitely give 2.00 for the above ride as a tip but quite simply they are not and passengers should not feel obligated or expected to tip.


If Uber employed the drivers, then Uber could ban it's employees from accepting tips. But every driver is it's own independent business, so a passenger tipping the driver is none of Uber's business. Which is why Uber is being sued over it's anti-tipping rhetoric.


----------



## formeruberdriver (Dec 27, 2014)

That's remind me the movie reservoir dogs , that tipping question and other matters, so, that is you're opinion - thanks for sharing, may force be vith you Luke ...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Am I the only one that is fed up with answering these same questions for passengers that are both too lazy to read the applicable threads and are attempting to justify their cheapness?
@BingoBadger ....tip or don't tip....completely up to you. 1* s for your cheap ass are completely up to us.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Am I the only one that is fed up with answering these same questions for passengers that are both too lazy to read the applicable threads and are attempting to justify their cheapness?
> @BingoBadger ....tip or don't tip....completely up to you. 1* s for you cheap ass are completely up to us.


1 star is more than 0 dollars.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

Well there you have it.
Uber is no longer the premium service.
At least one customer considers cabs an upgrade.
Good work Uber!


----------



## Peaches (Jan 11, 2015)

BingoBadger said:


> I'm an Uber rider who was thinking of becoming a driver and surfed on into this forum. I would drive to pull in a little extra scratch on a part time basis. Then I started reading about the complaints against non tippers and I find it to be ridiculous. Which leads to my questions/comments;
> 
> 1. UBER says we as riders don't have to tip so why should we? Why should this impact our rating? Since most of the drivers in Chicago don't know the city like the cab drivers should that impact their rating? Riding in a cab is often a premium service as all I have to do is say my address and the cabbie gets me home.
> 
> ...


That's not the point Uber drivers are trying to make. I'm sure you tip at restaurants, your barber/hairdresser, etc.??? You're right, you don't have to, but as a courtesy it would be nice. As an example; today I picked two ladies staying at the Ritz Carlton and took them to a plush mall. They talked about traveling to London to see relatives next month and then traveling to Florida. It would have been nice to "Throw A Dog A Bone" so to speak. A little respect and courtesy goes a long way; it says something about your character and how you were raised. We as Uber drivers feel downtrodden, even more so after the fare cuts. You say give up and stop driving if we don't like the new rules; WHY if this is what we do to help pay the rent/mortgage, childcare, medical bills,
etc.???


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BingoBadger said:


> Thanks for this very interesting thread.
> 
> I know your fares in Chicago end up being about 10-15% lower then a cab. Took an UBER on NYE for $12 from Roosevelt and Michigan to Orleans and Chicago. Then a cab back later for $13.25 + $2.00 tip. I understand that Uber took $1.00 for the safe ride, .30 city tax, and 20% of the fare. The driver received $8.56 for a 8 minute ride...I'd say that is pretty good. Can a driver do 3 to 4 of those an hour? If so that's not a bad wage even after paying for gas/depreciation, etc.
> 
> ...


the best thing you can do to answer all these questions which As someone said have already been answered on the forum is to become a driver good luck with that


----------



## BingoBadger (Jan 21, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> the best thing you can do to answer all these questions which As someone said have already been answered on the forum is to become a driver good luck with that


I may just join and drive 10-15 hours a week. Many of the Uber drivers I come into contact with seem to be doing fairly well.

What percent of people tip in your estimation?

Why does Uber not add a tip button? Seems simple enough. I don't carry cash.

To me the bigger problem may be the supply and demand issue. The more drivers they have the more they can cut rates and push the non-tipping issue. In Chicago there are 1000's of people driving and no price fixing like the cab company.

If UBER could charge more they would and do but they are maximizing profits using an algorithm.

What about surge pricing? Seems like there's money to be made there.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

You really should sign up and see it in your eyes. 10-15 hours a week is perfect.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Personally. And this is personally guys. I don't care if I don't get a tip. I knew what I was getting into when I signed up so I didn't come in expecting it. If I get it lovely, if not all is well.
Some uber drivers who are having difficulties making ends meet with uber alone may need to consider finding part time work from your part time work with uber.
Since this is a digital payment system and uber has no tip feature then how do you expect to get a tip? Personally if I don't have cash on me( which is never anymore) I'm not going to stop at a bank to get change so I can tip on a platform which is not required. I'm sure uber stressed that message to all of their drivers before signing up that it was cashless. But then again some folk who drive for uber at 70 cents a mIle can't be reasoned with. My pov.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Bingobadger welcome to uber you cheap bastard.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

@BingoBadger you should stick to the bus for your transportation.


----------



## BingoBadger (Jan 21, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> @BingoBadger you should stick to the bus for your transportation.


So answer me this, what percentage of UBER passengers tip? If everyone who did not tip rode the bus their would be bus overcrowding and many drivers would be out of making any significant money.

UBER is no different then any other company that exploits cheap labor and offers low prices. Until they can't find drivers don't expect them to alter their multi billion dollar idea.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

BingoBadger said:


> UBER is no different then any other company that exploits cheap labor and offers low prices.


Is this about Fuber being a piece of shit corporation or about what kind of human being YOU are?


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

BingoBadger said:


> So answer me this, what percentage of UBER passengers tip? If everyone who did not tip rode the bus their would be bus overcrowding and many drivers would be out of making any significant money.
> 
> UBER is no different then any other company that exploits cheap labor and offers low prices. Until they can't find drivers don't expect them to alter their multi billion dollar idea.


In my experience, 
About 1 in 30 (3.33%)that tips for uber pax.
About 4 in 5 (80%)that tips for lyft pax.

I'd really wish uber added a tip option at the end of the trip. This would bring the tipper % way up.


----------



## BingoBadger (Jan 21, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> In my experience,
> About 1 in 30 (3.33%)that tips for uber pax.
> About 4 in 5 (80%)that tips for lyft pax.
> 
> I'd really wish uber added a tip option at the end of the trip. This would bring the tipper % way up.


I agree that a tip option would bring it


Former Yellow Driver said:


> Is this about Fuber being a piece of shit corporation or about what kind of human being YOU are?


It's about neither.

It's about being rated a 1* for not tipping. It's about the constant rant that you won't pick up 1* riders. It's about the fact that if only 1/30 people tip then UBER won't exist and drivers will make $0 dollars.

UBER is not a horrible corporation. UBER is no different then target, McDonalds, Wal-Mart, Kmart, In and Out, etc. etc. etc...they have developed a model to make money and have positions with a high amount of competition for them. If everybody stopped driving or took a week/month off they would get the idea that they need to raise rates, have a tip button, pay you as employees, etc. Every time I ride I ask the driver how long they have been driving and most are newer. This to me means they are still attractive for drivers.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

BingoBadger said:


> I agree that a tip option would bring it
> 
> It's about neither.
> 
> ...


It may also mean that they are running off the more experienced, better drivers thus having to continually hire new drivers. This may be why you consider a taxi ride as an upgrade. Didn't use to be that way.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

BingoBadger said:


> I agree that a tip option would bring it
> 
> It's about neither.
> 
> ...


Or long time drivers are just lying to you out of shame lol.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

BingoBadger said:


> Every time I ride I ask the driver how long they have been driving and most are newer. This to me means they are still attractive for drivers.


Perhaps you should ask yourself "Where are all the more experienced drivers"?


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Uber would cost you half of what cabs charge. So a $20 ride in a cab is a $10 ride in uber minus ubers commision leaves the driver with $7 and that does not include the cost of gas, maintenance and water/treats. Also, cabs are not clean and do not offer water/treats so we ride you in a clean car and offer you extra at a lower price then cabs so dont you think we should be tipped?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

You should be tipped. But its ubers platform and they say otherwise. So what can you do?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Uber would cost you half of what cabs charge. So a $20 ride in a cab is a $10 ride in uber minus ubers commision leaves the driver with $7 and that does not include the cost of gas, maintenance and water/treats.


 Cab drivers STILL have to pay for gas and their lease out of that $20.00


Monica rodriguez said:


> Also, cabs are not clean and do not offer water/treats so we ride you in a clean car and offer you extra at a lower price then cabs so dont you think we should be tipped?


Not ALL cabs are dirty. BTW - how many Fuber drivers do you think are dumb enough to STILL be offering water and mints?


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Cab drivers STILL have to pay for gas and their lease out of that $20.00
> Not ALL cabs are dirty. BTW - how many Fuber drivers do you think are dumb enough to STILL be offering water and mints?


Trust me, there are many that still offer! and as for their lease/gas they got paid more than we did plus most cab drivers get tips! So even after paying for everything they make more than we do. As for dirty, the ones ive been stunk and on top of that some never came. So we Fuber drivers provide better service and make below minimum wage!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Trust me, there are many that still offer!


I'd like to "trust" you on this....but I just do not believe it's true any longer. A passenger would probably have a better chance of riding in a clean cab than an UberX that is still offering water and mints. JMPO....


Monica rodriguez said:


> and as for their lease/gas they got paid more than we did plus most cab drivers get tips! So even after paying for everything they make more than we do.


 No argument from me. However....they have to work 8-12 hours straight to make their money and IMHO often work harder than Fuber drivers.


Monica rodriguez said:


> So we Fuber drivers provide better service and make below minimum wage!


Some Fuber drivers probably do make less than minimum wage. Not all....and that is what is wrong with your posts.....you are making blanket statements about Fuber drivers and cabs that do not apply to ALL of either....and in some cases....few of either.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I'd like to "trust" you on this....but I just do not believe it's true any longer. A passenger would probably have a better chance of riding in a clean cab than an UberX that is still offering water and mints. JMPO....
> No argument from me. However....they have to work 8-12 hours straight to make their money and IMHO often work harder than Fuber drivers.
> Some Fuber drivers probably do make less than minimum wage. Not all....and that is what is wrong with your posts.....you are making blanket statements about Fuber drivers and cabs that do not apply to ALL of either....and in some cases....few of either.


I could assure you majority of the uber drivers make less than minimum wage!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I could assure you majority of the uber drivers make less than minimum wage!


What is your source for this assumption/assurance?


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 23, 2015)

BingoBadger said:


> I'm an Uber rider who was thinking of becoming a driver and surfed on into this forum. I would drive to pull in a little extra scratch on a part time basis. Then I started reading about the complaints against non tippers and I find it to be ridiculous. Which leads to my questions/comments;
> 
> 1. UBER says we as riders don't have to tip so why should we? Why should this impact our rating? Since most of the drivers in Chicago don't know the city like the cab drivers should that impact their rating? Riding in a cab is often a premium service as all I have to do is say my address and the cabbie gets me home.
> 
> ...





BingoBadger said:


> I'm an Uber rider who was thinking of becoming a driver and surfed on into this forum. I would drive to pull in a little extra scratch on a part time basis. Then I started reading about the complaints against non tippers and I find it to be ridiculous. Which leads to my questions/comments;
> 
> 1. UBER says we as riders don't have to tip so why should we? Why should this impact our rating? Since most of the drivers in Chicago don't know the city like the cab drivers should that impact their rating? Riding in a cab is often a premium service as all I have to do is say my address and the cabbie gets me home.
> 
> ...


Why don't you try reading uber's terms and conditions under the LEGAL/ PAYMENT category about tipping. Get back to me on that.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

BingoBadger said:


> I want to play a little devils advocate and ask why I would be getting slammed for being a friendly rider who doesn't tip per policy.


 Uber drivers are not employees of Uber. They are in their own business. Uber has given the drivers a system to register ratings. Uber does not say how to rate passengers. Each Uber driver determines how he will rate passenger. Some drivers have decided to use the client rating system to be able to determine which clients tip. They may think you are a great person, but it being a great person doesn't bring home the bacon. If you had a choice between client 1 does not tip and client 2 does tip, everything else being equal, which client would you choice to take?


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

BingoBadger said:


> So answer me this, what percentage of UBER passengers tip? If everyone who did not tip rode the bus their would be bus overcrowding *and many drivers would be out of making any significant money.*
> 
> UBER is no different then any other company that exploits cheap labor and offers low prices. Until they can't find drivers don't expect them to alter their multi billion dollar idea.


No drivers are making "significant" money anymore. Not since uber cut their pay by over 50% over the last year. btw, I still can't stop laughing that you consider taking a Cab a premium service.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What is your source for this assumption/assurance?


$1.10 Base fare

$0.18 Per minute

$0.90 Per mile


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Rating non-tippers was never even considered before Uber cut rates (i.e. Driver's pay) by over 50% over the last year. Now we need a mechanism to distinguish the profitable rides from he non-profitable rides. Uber has forced drivers to do this with their ridiculously low rates. If you are a non-profitable ride, I will rate you low. I don't care how nice you are. It isn't personal, it's just business. Tippers always get 5-stars, even if it is a couple dollars. Because guess what, those two dollars just easily covered the gas and more for the trip.

Also, don't give me this "cashless" bullshit. Everybody carries cash on them, and if all you have are $20s, guess what, I can change that you cheap ****. About 70% of my passengers are bar patrons who just spent the whole night tipping their bartender $1 - $5 cash every time they got a drink. Upi the "I don't have any cash" excuse doesn't go over well with me. Kind of like you when you still had cash on you to tip your cab driver, but not your Uber driver.

btw, before you ask why I still drive for Uber, I don't since their last rate cut a couple weeks ago (I still do drive for Lyft because they haven't cut rates here yet). I won't lower myself to drive cheap ass entitled pricks around in my Acura TL for less than a dollar per mile. Please do us all a favor and go back to using a Cab. You know, the "premium service".


----------



## BingoBadger (Jan 21, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> Rating non-tippers was never even considered before Uber cut rates (i.e. Driver's pay) by over 50% over the last year. Now we need a mechanism to distinguish the profitable rides from he non-profitable rides. Uber has forced drivers to do this with their ridiculously low rates. If you are a non-profitable ride, I will rate you low. I don't care how nice you are. It isn't personal, it's just business. Tippers always get 5-stars, even if it is a couple dollars. Because guess what, those two dollars just easily covered the gas and more for the trip.
> 
> Also, don't give me this "cashless" bullshit. Everybody carries cash on them, and if all you have are $20s, guess what, I can change that you cheap ****. About 70% of my passengers are bar patrons who just spent the whole night tipping their bartender $1 - $5 cash every time they got a drink. Upi the "I don't have any cash" excuse doesn't go over well with me. Kind of like you when you still had cash on you to tip your cab driver, but not your Uber driver.
> 
> btw, before you ask why I still drive for Uber, I don't since their last rate cut a couple weeks ago (I still do drive for Lyft because they haven't cut rates here yet). I won't lower myself to drive cheap ass entitled pricks around in my Acura TL for less than a dollar per mile. Please do us all a favor and go back to using a Cab. You know, the "premium service".


In Chicago I can flag a cab down on the corner, get in, and get the 1.5 miles to my house. Cost $8 bucks with tip. I get home in 7 minutes.

If I call an UBER I wait 4 minutes, receive a call from driver who can't find me, have driver drive around block on one way streets to find me, wait for them to punch my address into GPS, almost turn onto the highway instead of towards my house, etc, and usually take a slower route. I get home in about 15-20 minutes. Cost is $6. So i'm supposed to pay the same to get home slower? That's only $2 less then a cab. I can sometimes walk home faster. I also will ride during surge pricing and I feel that makes up for some of these $6 fares...I've paid $27 for this short trip before.

So why do I take an UBER? I like the convenience of a cashless system. My employer pays for my cab rides so all I have to do is link my work CC to UBER. Despite the above posters insistence that everyone carries cash. I guarantee you I don't carry. Our vending machines at work take CC, all my lunch places take CC, etc. I don't remember the last time I went to the bank to get cash. All my drinking spots take CC and I tip on that. I'm virtually cashless.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

UberX rates in Chicago: Base fare *$1.70* *$0.2*0 per minute *$0.90* Per mile

Taxi rates in Chicago:* $3.25 *for the first 1/9th mile or less* $0.20 *for each additional 1/9th of a mile* $0.20 *per 36 seconds in cab* +$1.00 *for first additional passenger between ages 12-65 No fee for persons under the age of 12 or over the age of 65* +$0.50 *for each additional passenger *+15%* tip.

From those numbers, taking an Uberx is over 50% less expensive than taking a cab. Please tell us what world you live in when you say Uber is only slightly less than a cab??


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

BingoBadger said:


> In Chicago I can flag a cab down on the corner, get in, and get the 1.5 miles to my house. Cost $8 bucks with tip. I get home in 7 minutes.
> 
> If I call an UBER I wait 4 minutes, receive a call from driver who can't find me, have driver drive around block on one way streets to find me, wait for them to punch my address into GPS, almost turn onto the highway instead of towards my house, etc, and usually take a slower route. I get home in about 15-20 minutes. Cost is $6. So i'm supposed to pay the same to get home slower? That's only $2 less then a cab. I can sometimes walk home faster. I also will ride during surge pricing and I feel that makes up for some of these $6 fares...I've paid $27 for this short trip before.
> 
> So why do I take an UBER? I like the convenience of a cashless system. My employer pays for my cab rides so all I have to do is link my work CC to UBER. Despite the above posters insistence that everyone carries cash. I guarantee you I don't carry. Our vending machines at work take CC, all my lunch places take CC, etc. I don't remember the last time I went to the bank to get cash. All my drinking spots take CC and I tip on that. I'm virtually cashless.


So how did you tip your cab driver as you stated earlier Mr. Cashless? Did the cash somehow magically appear in your pocket?

As far as the driver not finding you, here is a tip. The driver is always, 100% of the time, going to go where the pin is placed. *YOU* have total control over where that pin is placed. If the pin is in the wrong location, it is *YOUR* fault, not the drivers. Also, you can save time by entering your destination into the app which will appear on the drivers app and automatically give directions. That will avoid the need for the driver to put it into the navigation system himself.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BingoBadger said:


> I may just join and drive 10-15 hours a week. Many of the Uber drivers I come into contact with seem to be doing fairly well.
> 
> What percent of people tip in your estimation? About 1 in 30 here in houston (with uber). I also deliver pizza. Make more money with that. 19 out of 20 tip me then. FYI the average pizza tip where I am is $4. Many of my fares pay me less than that with uber.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Rating non-tippers was never even considered before Uber cut rates (i.e. Driver's pay) by over 50% over the last year. Now we need a mechanism to distinguish the profitable rides from he non-profitable rides. Uber has forced drivers to do this with their ridiculously low rates. If you are a non-profitable ride, I will rate you low. I don't care how nice you are. It isn't personal, it's just business. Tippers always get 5-stars, even if it is a couple dollars. Because guess what, those two dollars just easily covered the gas and more for the trip.
> 
> Also, don't give me this "cashless" bullshit. Everybody carries cash on them, and if all you have are $20s, guess what, I can change that you cheap ****. About 70% of my passengers are bar patrons who just spent the whole night tipping their bartender $1 - $5 cash every time they got a drink. Upi the "I don't have any cash" excuse doesn't go over well with me. Kind of like you when you still had cash on you to tip your cab driver, but not your Uber driver.
> 
> btw, before you ask why I still drive for Uber, I don't since their last rate cut a couple weeks ago (I still do drive for Lyft because they haven't cut rates here yet). I won't lower myself to drive cheap ass entitled pricks around in my Acura TL for less than a dollar per mile. Please do us all a favor and go back to using a Cab. You know, the "premium service".


All I have to say is, you're AWESOME!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

10% tip. Pretty pathetic and word needs to get out to the riders like this guy. News articles would help as then we don't have to look like we are begging for it.


----------



## BingoBadger (Jan 21, 2015)

My ride in UBER is so short that the cab fare is 8 and my UBER ride is 6-7. I think if i took UBER further the difference would be greater but not sure. I very rarely get in an UBER without at least a 1.2 to 1.4 surge as i only take during peak times.

Anyway, as far as tipping a cab i just do it on my credit card. I'm certainly would tip if required/cashless. I promise you i don't carry cash ever. My cab rides, lunches, dinners, drink spots, movies, etc. etc are all cashless. The strip club isn't so if i went there i'd have to get some change but outside of that it is very rare that I'll even have a dollar in my wallet.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I wish you'd just get a cab instead of calling uber.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Today I picked a rider who told me shes an Uber driver and then started complaining about low rates and not getting tips! We got to her destination and she gives me the every rider BS I dont have cash to tip you! I was not even expecting a tip but her mentioning not having cash just made her look cheap. 


(Unfortunately Im doing Uber again so I can pay my bills)

P.S: Pass out lyft referral cards to Uber riders!


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

Tips are necessary in order for drivers to make money at these constantly reduced rates. It makes zero $$ sensse to drive Uber if you don't get tips or don't get surges. Both are out of the driver's control. BTW, why do you care what your passenger rating is anyway?


----------



## d33z (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't like tipping as 'standard' either. Just wish the driver base rates were about 50% higher instead! (both as a driver and as a pax)


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

BingoBadger said:


> All my drinking spots take CC and I tip on that. I'm virtually cashless.


You are useless


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

BingoBadger said:


> The cabbies are taking a lot more risk as they have to pay their cab fee upfront without a guaranteed income...so they should get a bit more.


The Uber driver is not taking a risk? Is his car free? Oh, you are one of those guys that thinks they would own the car anyway so it's free. How about he shady insurance? You need to get a grip on REAL.



BingoBadger said:


> They also have to pay credit card fees and dispatch fees often.


We pay Uber 20-28% in dispatch and credit card fees. Wheres the difference?



BingoBadger said:


> If UBER wasn't stating we did not have to tip i'd definitely give 2.00 for the above ride as a tip but quite simply they are not and passengers should not feel obligated or expected to tip.


So because Uber says a tip is not necessary, even though you acknowledge Uber is cheaper, you don't feel "obligated". Hopefully, your next Uber driver won't feel obligated to pick you up.



BingoBadger said:


> The problem is not the customer and I and others should not be punished by 1* ratings for not tipping.


Translation: I'm a cheap piece of shit and don't want to tip. I want my 5* even though I used you for a cheaper ride because Uber says I don't have to tip. Close enough?


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

You don't have to tip.
Drivers don't have to give you a rating of more than 1*
Checkmate I just beat you


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Keep in mind that a goodly percentage of the complainers aren't actually drivers. They are just people who for one reason or another like to disrupt community. I'm sure you've seen this on any internet forum that is lightly moderated.
> 
> I use the ignore button liberally and the forum becomes a much more welcome and saner place.


I was a driver and most people on here are ex/current drivers or that have knowledge of these services.

Happy with Ubering? Drivers that are happy probably failed math in high school.


----------

